# ResultSet Verbindung mit ComboBox



## freez (9. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ResultSet, in dem Texte mit einem zugehörigen PrimaryKey stehen, welche in einer ComboBox dargestellt werden. Nun soll der Anwender etwas auswählen und mit einem Button bestätigen. Die Texte können vom Anwender frei gewählt werden, und können auch gleich sein, obwohl sie eine andere Bedeutung haben.

Wie kann ich am besten herrausfinden, welcher Text zur richtigen Tupel im ResultSet passt? Mein Problem ist die Zuordnung herrauszufinden. Wie würdet ihr das lösen? Ich komme nicht drauf, wie ich das am besten machen soll.


----------



## Timmah (10. Dez 2005)

Hm, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe würde ich das so machen:

Du überträgst die Daten aus dem Resultset in einen 2dimensionalen Vector, wobei du zu jedem Eintrag auch die ID aus der Datenbank mit speicherst. Jede Zeile aus der Datenbank steht dann in einem einzelnen Vector, denn du dann in einem all-umfassenden Vector legst (Ist evtl ein Bischen umständlich; viele meiden Vectoren; ich find die Dinger aber toll  ).

Diese Daten aus dem Vector lägst du auch in die ComboBox. Dann kannst du zu jedem Texteintrag die ID aus der DB ermitteln...

So sollte zumindest eine eindeutige Zuordnung möglich sein.


----------



## freez (10. Dez 2005)

Hm, der Ansatz ist net schlecht. Danke

Ich habe es nach deiner Idee, aber etwas anders gelöst. Ich habe einen Vector genommen, in dem ich jeweils ein Array mit 2 int Werten speichere (naja, im Prinzip ein Hash).
Beim Füllen der ComboBox speichere ich den PrimaryKey und den Index in der ComboBox in dem Array ab. Dieses Array speichere ich dann in dem Vector.

Nun muss ich nur noch nach dem klick auf den Button den Index des selektierten Elementes auslesen. Dann gehe ich die Arrays im Vector durch, und suche den Index ... dann habe ich den Key.

Vielleicht schaue ich mir die Hash Klassen in Java mal an. Dann geht das ganze evtl einfacher (der Index ist nämlich eindeutig und der PrimaryKey).


----------

